# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس

## zibayihaa

با سلام و عرض ادب خدمت تمامی عزیزان
یه برنامه نویس لازم داشتم برای اینکه کار لازم مربوط به سایت رو انجام بده. مثل ویرایش قالب, طراحی افزونه و . . . 
دوستان لطفا حقوق ماهانه پیشنهادیتون رو ارسال کنید.
آدرس سایت: http://zibaja.ir

----------

